# What's your slogan or catch phrase?



## getplastered

I was just curious if anyone still used slogans out there? For me, I use my company name "Mudman Contracting" with "get plastered". I find people get a kick out of it and never forget it.

I have shirts I made with the following catch phrases;

No, paint won't cover it...
I screw all day (with picture of drywall screw) (credit to my helper for that one)
A good taper can make the worst carpenter look good...

Anybody else have anything?


----------



## boco

Boco Decorating. High prices, low quaility.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint

*DiSanto Drywall & Paint*
rocking n rolling for you


----------



## chris

Snake River Drywall. We do good work


----------



## boco

Tshirt I saw
20 grit painting (front)
We are abrasive. (Back)


----------



## cdwoodcox

I used to use advertisement that read '' getting quality drywall shouldn't be like pulling teeth". 
I tried getting my wife to let me put a picture of her in a bikini on my van as advertisement. She said no. All the better anyway the only people who would hire me then would be old hprny men and lesbians.


----------



## moore

I know A framing crew that has a logo that says ...
LEAVE IT FOR THE NEXT GUY!:yes:


----------



## snagmaster

one guy i worked for had you stock it we rock it


----------



## getplastered

I'll post a pic of my trailer tomorrow...


----------



## mudslingr

A painter here calls herself a Pigment Reassignment Specialist.:thumbsup:


----------



## D's

D's Drywall
You can't stand it - We don't mind it


----------



## Jason

"Don't fark me around."


----------



## Kiwiman

boco said:


> Boco Decorating. High prices, low quaility.


Atleast they'll think you're honest


----------



## bevo

a guy in my area is called All Ways Plastered


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I worked in a town up North once, where one company called it self "speedy drywall" and the other company called itself" 24 hour drywall"

I guess if speedy drywall don't meet you needs that day, you could call in 24 hour drywall that NIGHT


----------



## JustMe

One problem with a lot of humour type names, slogans, is that they might get a smile or a laugh, but unless used carefully, they can help turn some people off to actually buying.



Kiwiman said:


> Atleast they'll think you're honest


In math, 2 negatives equal a positive. Maybe that's what boco is shooting for ? 

In marketing, if you admit to a negative, the customer(s) will more likely accept/more likely 'give you' a positive claim that you might make (Mike from TT could've used that one to have 'dampened' the China thing on the Columbia vs. TapeTech brand wars thread, and even have put a positive spin on it).



mudslingr said:


> A painter here calls herself a Pigment Reassignment Specialist.:thumbsup:


I like that as well. 'Classy' humour. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason

JustMe said:


> One problem with a lot of humour type names, slogans, is that they might get a smile or a laugh, but unless used carefully, they can help turn some people off to actually buying.


Well said. I don't want to be associated with some cutesy catchphrase. Being reduced to a slogan. When the 100th person repeated it back to me as if it were clever, I'd be throwing up on them.


----------



## carpentaper

i work for a guy named Les. his son came up with a slogan for him." why go with the best when you can settle for Les"


----------



## Jason

carpentaper said:


> i work for a guy named Les. his son came up with a slogan for him." why go with the best when you can settle for Les"


... like a redheaded stepchild.


----------



## getplastered

carpentaper said:


> i work for a guy named Les. his son came up with a slogan for him." why go with the best when you can settle for Les"


That's a good one...


----------



## getplastered

Jason said:


> Well said. I don't want to be associated with some cutesy catchphrase. Being reduced to a slogan. When the 100th person repeated it back to me as if it were clever, I'd be throwing up on them.


That's too bad, i've had mine repeated back to me 102 times, and I still get a kick out of it...:yes:


----------



## Machine

Knew a guy who had "I'll rock your world" on his business cards. I think he just handed them out to women at bars to make himself look important.:jester:


----------



## Mudshark

Worked behind different boarding crews. 

One called himself WELL HUNG DRYWALL and the other SLAM BANG DRYWALL. 
The second one really did slam and bang it up and was one of the worst to go behind.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cdwoodcox said:


> I tried getting my wife to let me put a picture of her in a bikini on my van as advertisement. She said no. All the better anyway the only people who would hire me then would be old hprny men and lesbians.


Was thinking all day at work CD, it would be a great idea for you put a picture of your wife on the side of the van. But 1st you should run the pictures by us first, make sure their tasteful for public viewing.









Just like when you were painting your house, ask her if we can pick what COLOUR of Bikini:whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox

2buckcanuck said:


> Was thinking all day at work CD, it would be a great idea for you put a picture of your wife on the side of the van. But 1st you should run the pictures by us first, make sure their tasteful for public viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like when you were painting your house, ask her if we can pick what COLOUR of Bikini:whistling2:


I will see if I can find a sheep wool biking I top. And a moose skin bikini bottom. That should appease all on this site.


----------



## Jason

getplastered said:


> That's too bad, i've had mine repeated back to me 102 times, and I still get a kick out of it...:yes:


I'm a surly bastard.


----------



## getplastered

Jason said:


> I'm a surly bastard.


And honest too! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

cdwoodcox said:


> I will see if I can find a sheep wool biking I top. And a moose skin bikini bottom. That should appease all on this site.


 Just the moose skin bikini bottom....no need for the top..:whistling2:I just asked the whif if she would help the boys out on DWT ..She said only if it's a PM!!:blink::blink: I think she likes you guys...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Just the moose skin bikini bottom....no need for the top..:whistling2:I just asked the whif if she would help the boys out on DWT ..She said only if it's a PM!!:blink: I think she likes you guys...


We need to







Nathan,,,, for our plans to go forward


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> Just the moose skin bikini bottom....no need for the top..:whistling2:I just asked the whif if she would help the boys out on DWT ..She said only if it's a PM!!:blink::blink: I think she likes you guys...


Hello whif


----------



## Philma Crevices

For the above sheep fluffers :thumbsup:
Taper's may tire, but a sheep will bleat forever


----------



## moore

LMFAO!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kiwiman

Philma Crevices said:


> For the above sheep fluffers :thumbsup:
> Taper's may tire, but a sheep will bleat forever


I think you and 2Buck are going to get along juuuust fine :yes:.


----------



## cazna

What do you call a sheep on a pogo stick.................A woolly jumper.


----------



## cdwoodcox

moore said:


> Just the moose skin bikini bottom....no need for the top..:whistling2:I just asked the whif if she would help the boys out on DWT ..She said only if it's a PM!!:blink::blink: I think she likes you guys...


I guess you have a whole bunch of PM's to send then eh.
As far as my wife no bikini. I do have a pic of her wearing my work hat. That is just as good right.:laughing:


----------



## getplastered

cdwoodcox said:


> I guess you have a whole bunch of PM's to send then eh.
> As far as my wife no bikini. I do have a pic of her wearing my work hat. That is just as good right.:laughing:


Hey CD; is she doing your taxes or her homework?!:thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper

I think I've mentioned in another thread before, about the Indian guys that started a painting business in Glasgow with this slogan on their van...
"You've had the cowboys, now try the Indians..."


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cdwoodcox said:


> I guess you have a whole bunch of PM's to send then eh.
> As far as my wife no bikini. I do have a pic of her wearing my work hat. That is just as good right.:laughing:


actually..................................:whistling2:

have your wife with your work hat on, holding taping tools, and in a bikini, then call your company "Dirty Mudders" just need a catch phrase now:whistling2:

your wife is going to hate me now...................... tell her Bikini or no bikini, she would still look hot:thumbsup:

I think I'm going to enjoy this " dirty old man " phase of my life:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

Your a lucky guy CD to have a wife that looks as georgeous as that. 

She looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## Kiwiman

cdwoodcox said:


> I guess you have a whole bunch of PM's to send then eh.
> As far as my wife no bikini. I do have a pic of her wearing my work hat. That is just as good right.:laughing:


Damn I just drooled on my keyboard


----------



## cdwoodcox

getplastered said:


> Hey CD; is she doing your taxes or her homework?!:thumbsup:


She is doing her homework actually. Thankfully this is her last year of school.


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Damn I just drooled on my keyboard


Quite the looker, Well done CD, I bet she dosent know you posted that pic, Most woman wouldnt be to happy about that.


----------



## getplastered

2buckcanuck said:


> actually..................................:whistling2:
> 
> have your wife with your work hat on, holding taping tools, and in a bikini, then call your company "Dirty Mudders" just need a catch phrase now:whistling2:
> 
> your wife is going to hate me now...................... tell her Bikini or no bikini, she would still look hot:thumbsup:
> 
> I think I'm going to enjoy this " dirty old man " phase of my life:whistling2:


2buck; it's not a phase...it's a lifestyle!:yes:


----------



## moore

cute.


----------



## Drywall_King

"your home is your castle"


----------



## JustMe

getplastered said:


> 2buck; it's not a phase...it's a lifestyle!:yes:


The next trick is to not only have a lifestyle, but a life as well.


----------



## mudman46

have you heard of the 2 day program
done today paid today:yes:


----------



## fr8train

Yeah, but their money's still green!


----------



## Tucker

<<<<Hung tight-Finished right>>>>:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBadRyals

"Even the cops can't find our joints"


----------



## eastex1963

"Quality is Our Guarantee"


----------



## machinemud

*Catch phrase*

The (sheep-est price in town !!!! 
( Cheap)


----------



## A smooth finish

Mine is A smooth finish drywall "Let us make your walls Smooth Again.

Kinda corny but it works.


----------



## moore

''The b!tch better have my money!!''


----------



## Forced

Rapid Erection: We get em' up fast!


----------



## evolve991

Damn I should've kept my wife hanging with me,maybe she'd have kept that pre kid damage figure LOL. 

We improvise slogans depending on the situation.
My fav: Marylands MODERN Rock Alternative
We Sell Pin Joints
No Butchers ,usually drawn on inside of a wall with a circle/bar thru a cleaver


----------



## [email protected]

"I'm thinking of changing our name to _Stand-up Drywall_. We never let your job sit"


----------



## Mrdrywall

knew a guy that had "we can fill your hole" on his drywall shirts


----------



## emcoons

There are allot of funny ones here, and some really really funny ones. Since we don't do exclusively drywall ours is "Building Trust With Quality Work"


----------



## Stopper

You have to be very careful of catchy business names and slogans, In my home town many years ago (hope like hell none of them read this) there was a business called "Smoothwalls" They were one of a bigger drywall finishing firms in town, they were known unofficially as "Roughwalls" 
:whistling2:


----------



## Muddauber

My suppliers favorite phrase is "give us a shout,we can get it out".


----------



## Workaholic

Stopper said:


> You have to be very careful of catchy business names and slogans, In my home town many years ago (hope like hell none of them read this) there was a business called "Smoothwalls" They were one of a bigger drywall finishing firms in town, they were known unofficially as "Roughwalls"
> :whistling2:


There was a painting outfit around here years ago called "Drips and Splatters"

My unofficial slogan is... Oh you don't like it? Fvck you pay me.


----------

